# Need some Algae Eaters!



## kittywolf13 (Aug 13, 2014)

So its safe to say that my tank now has a safe amount of algea and biofilm to feed some sort of algea eaters. My shrimp have become prolific fishers of fish food, so their not eating much of it. but they do a good job of me not having to vacum the tank as often. lol

*So my question is, what can i get that can live in a small tank (6.6 gallons) that likes eating algea and biofilm. i have green, brown and lots of biofilm (like enough to make my banana plant float. ; ) *

im not opposed to snails (my mother doesnt like em, but i dont mind them really.) But i really dont want a species that will reproduce and create this crazy need to find people to pawn snails off too.  Also i thought about a cory cat but i want to say i dont think they eat algea too much? and im afraid of those chinese algea eaters... they get big and can be aggressive? 

Update by kittywolf13, on Flickr
(shhhh i know my tank is technically over stocked, but i havent lost anyone and everyone seems healthy and fine. >_>


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

I would recommend a bristle nose pleco. They suck on the glass in stores a lot if you have seen them, but plecos live for a long time. 10-15 years I think so maybe not a good choice and they get to about 5 inches long (bristles anyway). Cory cats I believe do eat algae, but I don't know how much. Of course ghost shrimp are always a good option. Honestly, snails are the best algae eaters in my opinion. I think apple snails don't reproduce on their own (OR maybe not look into it) but I know some snails don't reproduce themselves like mystery snails. Good luck!


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

Just to be clear I meant that mystery snails DO reproduce on their own. I didn't know if that made sense or not but I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I wouldnt recommend a BN. They get pretty large. I would say some amano shrimp are a good option.

Corys definitely dont eat algae, ghosts not really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

The main reason I would agree not to go for a BN is you are well stocked; if it was just a BN pleco with a good filter and consistent water changes, the BN would take years to get too big, and they are awesome, but they do produce too much waste for a tank with several fish already there. Amano shrimp are great cleaners, which you might know already, I didn't see what type your shrimp are. They would be my first choice in that tank.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Bristle nose also needs driftwood.

Nerites have worked well for me. I just love the clithon corona's. They look like lil bumblebees on the plants.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Nerite snails are a great choice in a cycled tank. They aren't going to reproduce, are efficient at cleaning algae, and are attractive and small.


----------



## kittywolf13 (Aug 13, 2014)

my shrimp are glass/grass shrimp. the only ones i could find... i wanted cherry for color... but no one had em. :/ is there any place i can order a snail from that its guarenteed to be a non-reproducing one? i dont trust my petstores to sell me what they say their selling... and there are no specialty shops in my area.  i sadly discovered the one i thought was still around but they had diminished their store to concentrate on custom tanks for the expensive homes in the area... the tanks did not look at all healthy like i remembered.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

BN dont eat much algae, grow too big for your tank and are filthy, poo everywhere. And cories arent algae eaters plus your tank will be too small for a school of them. SAE and otos are the main reliable algae eaters. SAE get too big for your tank and also become quite lazy about their algae duties when they grow up. Otos stay small and always love algae, they can be quite delicate though


----------



## kittywolf13 (Aug 13, 2014)

hmm i guess i decided to just scrub the tank from time to time then.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Try to figure out the reason the algae is growing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm also going to vote nerite snail. They are pretty distinctive looking so even if the store isn't knowledgeable you aren't likely to get the wrong snail by mistake. The horned ones are cool, but the regular ones (olive, zebra, tiger) are better algae eaters. They won't reproduce but if you get a female it might lay unfertilized eggs.


----------

